
Obama to propose $10-a-barrel oil tax - bwanab
http://www.politico.com/agenda/story/2016/02/obama-oil-tax-budget-000038
======
imglorp
Yes, and coal too, please. This is most of what we need to do.

------
mtimjones
Typical lib -- tax and spend, but oblivious of the impact. This won't effect
the rich or middle class, but will severely impact the poor and those just
scraping by (many new ones under his watch). Aren't libs the ones who claim
they are looking out for the poor? Not so much...

------
Randgalt
Why such small thinking? Why not a $100 a barrel tax. Hell, we could pay off
the national debt with a $1000 a barrel tax, right?

------
jeanlaplace
This could be a well thought out policy designed to combat cheap oil. Which
will likely hover at a 30$ level well into 2017. Pushing the adoption of
renewables which might lull would be great.

